# Best place to get BBS eggs?



## DartsRule (Jan 15, 2011)

Just wondering most cost effective places to get BBS eggs for hatching?
I live DT Vancouver.

I see Canadian Aquafarm sells 1/2 pound $24.99 shipped.
1/2 lb Premium Brine Shrimp Egg And Salt Mix - Shipping Included


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

it's salt mixed, pure eggs should be expensive but you need mix salt by yourself

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DartsRule (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes sorry thats right. Should have clarified.
I have hatched BBS before as well.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

One of my egg source in Taiwan increased their price more than 50%!!! recently, they said their eggs are un-reproductive, it will more and more expensive. The cost to raise fry are higher than before. I also finding a cheap source atm

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^uh oh. gotta stock up then.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

I might be able to get some through my work for pretty cheap, what are you guys paying at the moment / for how many g???


----------



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

Last time I got my BBS source was from ebay. Much cheaper.


----------

